

Apple demands news site pull copy of iTunes Radio contract, claims copyright - yapcguy
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/11/4829116/apple-demands-news-site-pull-copy-of-itunes-radio-contract-claims

======
yapcguy
The original article was published over 3 months ago, yet this is the first
time I had heard of it.

Would be interesting to see what the fuss is about, but nothing in the Wayback
Machine and the Google Cache has already been edited.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:q5bBqzG...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:q5bBqzGuTmAJ:www.digitalmusicnews.com/permalink/2013/20130628iradiocontract)

